# I'm obsessed with my rabbit.



## fluffybuns (Mar 25, 2015)

Acceptance is the first step to recovery right? As an adult, I can admit that I have turned into a crazy rabbit lady. 
Since that fateful day on which I took home this little abandoned Mini Rex, I've completely transitioned into this rabbit's servant. How is this even possible? Ive never even wanted a pet rabbit. Now...I've changed my garden to only grow greens and fruits for Melvin, moved into a more rabbit-friendly house with a fenced in back yard, spent a ridiculous number of hours researching house rabbit news and stories and I've rabbit proofed EVERYTHING! There have been several mornings that I've called in sick at work just to cuddle this little booger. Now I'm actually going to take Melvin to the humane society in hopes of him meeting a new bestie bunny for us to adopt. I even catch myself picking dandelions out of neighbors yards to surprise Melvin with. If there's anyone out there who needs to speak out about their addiction, here's the place to to it!! No judgements
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1427258564.389009.jpg


----------



## MiniLopMad (Mar 25, 2015)

I think I have become obsessed too! 2 years after getting my first little mini lop I have 6 of them and I spend all my time with them. I think I love my rabbits more than my dogs sometimes.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 25, 2015)

I love rabbits more than 99/100 humans.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Mar 25, 2015)

I am a cat person at heart, just to be honest. but I wouldn't trade anything in the world for my bun(s) ( as in rabbits, just clarifying =0) )


----------



## pani (Mar 25, 2015)

If we're having a conversation I will inevitably bring up my pet rabbits within the first three minutes. I was doing a performance review with a member of my team at work today and ended up showing him pics of Felix and Clemmie!

I also squeal with happiness whenever anyone says anything bunny-related.


----------



## blwinteler (Mar 25, 2015)

Yep yep. I'm so obsessed with my rabbits that I've gotten a couple friends obsessed with them. I have tons of pictures of them and about 2 or 3 current pictures of my son. I make every visitor I have give them treats to site how adorably loving they are. They are my sweet little bun buns.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 25, 2015)

I see nothing wrong with this. Sounds normal to me. Lol


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 25, 2015)

If you start posting in the "bunny chat" section, you are FAR GONE. Gotta get to the "bunny chat" section...


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Mar 25, 2015)

bunnyman666 said:


> If you start posting in the "bunny chat" section, you are FAR GONE. Gotta get to the "bunny chat" section...



Yup, certifiable at that point. Lol


----------



## blwinteler (Mar 26, 2015)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> Yup, certifiable at that point. Lol



No, not quite then. It is when you get comfortable typing in bunny chat and your cell phone knows words like "banananas" that you are certifiable.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 26, 2015)

But you're NOT certifiable if you speak in the voices you have assigned to your rabbits, complete with back stories and full conversations. Nope, you're perfectly fine.


----------



## bunbunmommy (Mar 26, 2015)

everyone on my team at work has my bun's christmas photo hanging in their cube haha


----------



## Thumperina (Mar 26, 2015)

I like how much sunlight your room has. Make sure your neighbor doesn't spray weeds.


----------



## fluffybuns (Mar 26, 2015)

bunnyman666 said:


> If you start posting in the "bunny chat" section, you are FAR GONE. Gotta get to the "bunny chat" section...




Wo wo, hold the phone, there's a Bunny Chat? Where people just chat about bunnies? That sound like heaven. How do I get to this bunny chat you speak of? I could go all day about silly rabbit things. 

Fortunately I live in south Eugene, Oregon...a neighborhood full of bee-keepers who vehemently detest all forms of non-organic herbicide/pesticide. There's lots of organic greens all over this neck of the woods. I've even caught myself picking out organic heirloom produce in the grocery store for Melvin's snacks while I get the bad non-organic snacks for myself. 
Melvin likes to sit in the window and get sunlight during the day. It's absolutely hilarious when a cat comes in the yard and he flies across the room and thumps like crazy. He's a good little alarm system. He comes into my room and thumps when the mail man or pizza guy comes to the door too.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 26, 2015)

fluffybuns said:


> Wo wo, hold the phone, there's a Bunny Chat? Where people just chat about bunnies? That sound like heaven. How do I get to this bunny chat you speak of? I could go all day about silly rabbit things.
> 
> Fortunately I live in south Eugene, Oregon...a neighborhood full of bee-keepers who vehemently detest all forms of non-organic herbicide/pesticide. There's lots of organic greens all over this neck of the woods. I've even caught myself picking out organic heirloom produce in the grocery store for Melvin's snacks while I get the bad non-organic snacks for myself.
> Melvin likes to sit in the window and get sunlight during the day. It's absolutely hilarious when a cat comes in the yard and he flies across the room and thumps like crazy. He's a good little alarm system. He comes into my room and thumps when the mail man or pizza guy comes to the door too.



This section is where the rabbits "chat" amongst themselves. My rabbit Trixie grouses about her "Dumpy", for example. It is in the off-topic section on this site. 

Trix will see you there


----------



## fluffybuns (Mar 26, 2015)

bunnyman666 said:


> If you start posting in the "bunny chat" section, you are FAR GONE. Gotta get to the "bunny chat" section...




Wo wo, hold the phone, there's a Bunny Chat? Where people just chat about bunnies? That sound like heaven. How do I get to this bunny chat you speak of? I could go all day about silly rabbit things. 

Fortunately I live in south Eugene, Oregon...a neighborhood full of bee-keepers who vehemently detest all forms of non-organic herbicide/pesticide. There's lots of organic greens all over this neck of the woods. I've even caught myself picking out organic heirloom produce in the grocery store for Melvin's snacks while I get the bad non-organic snacks for myself. 
Melvin likes to sit in the window and get sunlight during the day. It's absolutely hilarious when a cat comes in the yard and he flies across the room and thumps like crazy. He's a good little alarm system. He hops into my room and thumps when the mail man or pizza guy comes to the door too.


----------



## fluffybuns (Mar 26, 2015)

Not sure how the double post happened above... Weird.

I'd love to join bunny chat! I just can't get enough bunny talk. I don't know a single adult around here that has a house rabbit. I'd love to reach out to other rabbit lovers. Ideally I'd love to set up play dates with Melvin and other bunnies. Unfortunately, he doesn't get to interact with other animals since he's our only pet. We are planning on taking him to our local humane society this weekend for a "meet and greet" with the other adoptable rabbits in hopes of finding him a bunny bestie.


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ha ha sounds like me! Bambi is an outdoor bunny much to my dismay so I try extra hard to spoil and please him. I don't know how many hundreds of dollars I have spent on toys and things. I freak out if the weather turns slightly cold or hot and go nuts with shelters, icepacks, WHATEVER. At one point I wanted to buy him a fan for summer. This easter I am planning on making him a special something ( I was thinking treats or something along those lines ) I have no doubt he is very pleased forcing his human to slave around after him day in and day out. If Master Bambi demands petting you must oblige until he gets fed up.


----------



## fluffybuns (Mar 27, 2015)

Outdoor rabbit huh? So Bambi stays outside year-round? Does it snow there? Are there many predators? Keeping rabbits outdoors is super risky, I'd never allow it. I'm way to much of an overprotective mama-bun. I'm working up the courage to take him outside this summer when the weather gets warm and I can throw an outdoor play area together. Do you use netting over your buns run-play area? What about neighborhood cats and dogs? How do you keep raccoons from harassing the bun? I'm loaded with questions about this outdoor business.


----------



## PetersMummy (Mar 28, 2015)

I too am slightly in love with my bunny! I just want to spend every waking moment with him and making him happy lol! I am forever buying him new toys and looking for ways to spice up his life. I long to hear him purr and when he runs about and binkys in the garden it fills me with joy! My friends and husband think I'm crazy lol! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1427564500.519565.jpg


----------



## fluffybuns (Mar 29, 2015)

Peter is a cutie pie! I need to take my bun outdoors more often. There's just so many predators around here and I'm super protective of my Melvin bun bun. Plus it gets so darn cold at night.


----------



## hamsterdance (Mar 31, 2015)

People at my work call me bunny girl... Thank god for this site- it makes me feel less insane! &#128514;


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Apr 1, 2015)

is there a way to have this board accept a RTC ( Real Time Chat ). 

like a link on this board at where you are still logged in. 

I have seen at where the chat box is in subject thread(s) but above the thread(s)


----------



## thevelveteenrabbit (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one referred to as "crazy bunny lady" at work :thumbup They don't know what they're missing!


----------



## hamsterdance (Apr 7, 2015)

Amen to that!! Bunnies are so smart and loving and their little noses! From your icon your bun looks like my Macy! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428383135.780352.jpg


----------



## Neena (Apr 7, 2015)

My two bunz (and Roomie's bun upstairs) have me wrapped around their little paws. Most of the produce I buy is for them, and I keep trying to come up with the best living arrangements. Everyone I know is well aware that I have rabbits. I haven't been called crazy bunny lady at work . . . yet. I'm sure that'll happen!

I've had Bouncealot since last July and Mabari since last November, but I already couldn't imagine life without them.


----------



## steph66419 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm so happy I joined this site.. Even though I'm still getting used to this because it makes me happy I'm not the only person that is obsessed with their rabbit! People at work tell me I'm crazy or an obsessed rabbit girl! Oh well they will never understand View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428409532.248774.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Apr 7, 2015)

I started off by only having 2 and then I now have 20! I love my rabbits more than most people. And I don't let anyone I don't know hold or touch my buns because I simply don't trust them with a piece of my heart


----------



## Nucky (Apr 8, 2015)

fluffybuns said:


> wowo hold the phone.


 
LOL

Yeah I'm the same , I have no outlet except this place to talk about my second hand bun, who I think is pretty spectacular.

To be honest, I just got Nucky because rabbits look cute and so many of them need homes. I figured "why not". I wasn't expecting so much personality in such a cute little package. I've had him for about 2 months now and he is really coming out of his shell. He was kept in a very small cage for the majority of his life and not well socialized. But he now has the run of my condo as soon as I get home from work because thankfully, he is litter trained (no idea how that happened) and he isn't a chewer.

He follows the dogs and I from room to room, he binkies and runs up and down the hall full-tilt-boogie and then jumps on the Labrador. He does circles around the pug and eventually flops on his side next to a dog on the floor and hangs with us during the evening. He now has the kitchen figured out. When I go in there, he magically appears right at my heels, sometimes sticking his head IN the fridge because that is where the carrots live. he doesn't like to be held, he doesn't bite when I do it but I know he hates it because he gets stiff and once put back on the ground, he thumps off in a huff and ignores me for a while. However, if I get on the floor he sniffs my face and puts his tiny paws on me. 

He's just a delicious little weirdo.


----------



## katlupe (Apr 8, 2015)

I admit it. I am obsessed with Rabbit. He is the center of our house now. I wouldn't mind moving to a safer neighborhood for him since we live in a forest with no neighbors. Though he does not go outside. If I lived in a different area, I could set him up a little yard, but I'd have to cover it real good for protection. Actually I doubt I could let him outside without me being nearby.


----------



## fluffybuns (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah, my rabbit has me trained pretty well too. I can't sneak into the kitchen for a late night snack anymore without Melvin catching me and nosing at the produce drawer. He will not move out of the way of the fridge door until I have a treat in hand for him too, the little stinker.
He is spoiled rotten to boot, he acts like he's so starved and neglected anytime I try to eat something without sharing it. I can't even sit on the couch and eat popcorn without him diving into the bowl and making a huge mess.


----------

